#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  PFSense rodando em Routerboard x86

## jacksonvieira

Aí pessoal, estou com dificuldade em encontrar appliance PFSense e me veio a idéia de instala-lo por exemplo numa Routerboard 1100AH, o que acham da idéia? alguém já teve uma experiência parecida? conto com a ajuda de todos.

----------


## nps

> Aí pessoal, estou com dificuldade em encontrar appliance PFSense e me veio a idéia de instala-lo por exemplo numa Routerboard 1100AH, o que acham da idéia? alguém já teve uma experiência parecida? conto com a ajuda de todos.


Esse pessoal tem o APPLIANCE PFSENSE, da melhor qualidade visite: http://www.fyrewall.com.br/

----------


## jacksonvieira

> Esse pessoal tem o APPLIANCE PFSENSE, da melhor qualidade visite: http://www.fyrewall.com.br/


Dei uma olhada nos produtos pelo site, conhece algum case?

----------


## hodesanionetx

http://www.vantageti.com.br/index.php?id_pag=532 Desse conheço o case de uma empresa de alimentos daqui de Brasília usando esse pfsense.

----------


## RickBrito

Os problemas maiores para essas instalações é a questão de escrever e gravar em cartão flash, se não houver muita gravação de dados é tranquilo.

----------

